# New Leaf connection



## Alcosmos (Oct 25, 2017)

I remember that Nintendo said Pocket Camp will be "compatible" with New Leaf long time ago. I was hoping for some kind of online connection between mobile and ACNL. Where is that function?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 25, 2017)

do you have the game already or are you just going off what you hear?

i'm kind of surprised that they said it'd be compatible. i hope it is but i kind of doubt it?
it'd be cool if you could get some kind of bonus items on either of the games if there's a function to somehow connect them, kind of like how they did w HHD.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 25, 2017)

No, there isn't currently any connectivity with New Leaf. If there will be anything like that implemented, I think it's much more likely it would be with AC Switch for when it comes out.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Oct 25, 2017)

Just a guess, but what if it had something to do with the "Do you have Wifi?" question you can ask Harvey.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 25, 2017)

Strawberryllama said:


> Just a guess, but what if it had something to do with the "Do you have Wifi?" question you can ask Harvey.



That's what I thought too!


----------



## mitfy (Oct 25, 2017)

oh, i hope so!! good catch


----------



## Sheando (Oct 26, 2017)

Strawberryllama said:


> Just a guess, but what if it had something to do with the "Do you have Wifi?" question you can ask Harvey.



Smart thinking! I completely forgot about that and was assuming it would only connect to a future Switch game.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 26, 2017)

the "do you have wifi" dialogue is for dlc like the fueki villager or something


----------



## mocha. (Oct 26, 2017)

we were made aware a while ago from the official nintendo website that it was going to be compatible with some kind of animal crossing game for console, i think since they haven't mentioned it in the direct it might be a nod towards the switch. i'm sure it won't be long until we hear some form of confirmation for the game. *feeling optimistic*


----------

